

Why the Red Delicious No Longer Is (2005) - dubfan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/08/04/AR2005080402194.html

======
IvyMike
Orange Pippin (<http://www.orangepippin.com/>) has a ridonkulous amount of
info on other apple varieties.

Among the commonly available types, my favorites are Honeycrisp and Pink Lady.

